# Jalapeno Wine



## snowgirl812001 (Sep 18, 2012)

I found an old thread with great info and recipes for jalapeno wine. I was wondering about maybe adding a chocolate flavor? Anyone with ideas or comments would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Sep 24, 2012)

I guess I will just try it then


----------



## Deezil (Sep 24, 2012)

Sounds good to me.. Others tried jalapeno with apple, and were pleased there

Keep us posted though, sounds interesting

Most chocolate is easier to add by using chips/wafers/broken-up-bar of 75-85%+ cacao content - less fats and oils to end up making a layer on top of the wine that will actually hurt the wine.. They basically sit in the bottom, while the wine is aging, and you can stir the wine daily to add the chocolate flavor more intensely / faster


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hmm... The recipe I saw has apple in it, maybe I shouldn't add chocolate also? I bought chocolate flavor from my store here to use for chocolate peppermint. Is that not good to use? I love hot peppers & just came up with the idea because I have tons of peppers frozen.


----------



## Deezil (Sep 24, 2012)

I dont see why jalapeno + apple + chocolate couldnt be good, it just depends on getting the amounts of each flavor right.. 

Syrups, while they can be used (just check the ingredients for undesirables) are harder to gauge as far as the impact they have on the wine.. And they're harder to remove when the chocolate level is "enough".. 

Chips/wafers/pieces, you just siphon off of and the excess is removed but with syrup it could be impossible if it integrated or could just be messy if its all pooled at the bottom of the carboy/jug

You want to wait until after fermentation is over, for the chocolate so that the fermentation doesnt alter the flavors & you still recognize it as chocolate.. Apple and jalapeno can ride the fermentation rollercoaster though, and come out alright.. Might have to readjust the apple later, but i'd do that after you do the chocolate


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I guess I've got some deciding to do. I don't wanna get too crazy, I'm still a newbie & still learning.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 24, 2012)

Make sure your health insurance is paid up


----------



## tucson (Sep 24, 2012)

*Southwest wine*

Living here in Tucson and eating jalapeño all my life I was actuall looking for a jalapeño wine but didn't just want hot wine. Jalapeño have a great flavor but don't stand up alone.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am just SE of Tucson! I am planning on doing a mix of peppers so I can get a great flavor.


----------



## tucson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm west of the city: west of Sweetwater north of goret


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am in vail. Finally! Someone in the same area haha.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Oct 22, 2012)

After reading this again, I realized I missed something. Deezil, I didn't mean chocolate syrup. Here is a pic of what I have. Let me know your opinion on it


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, just got mine started!


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 14, 2012)

snowgirl812001 said:


> After reading this again, I realized I missed something. Deezil, I didn't mean chocolate syrup. Here is a pic of what I have. Let me know your opinion on it



I heard these flavored syrups are not too good, people in this forum advised me to use torani syrup instead and so far I am very happy...


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 14, 2012)

snowgirl812001 said:


> I found an old thread with great info and recipes for jalapeno wine. I was wondering about maybe adding a chocolate flavor? Anyone with ideas or comments would be helpful! Thanks!



I would do jalapeño/peach, jalapeño/pineapple, or jalapeño/mango...


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Nov 14, 2012)

What is torani syrup?


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 14, 2012)

snowgirl812001 said:


> What is torani syrup?



They are flavored syrups, you can find them at walmart, and mostly any grocery store in the coffee section...
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PFWNSE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Nov 14, 2012)

I knew that... geesh lol. Flavors for cappuccino . Don't know why I never thought of that before lol. Thanks!


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Nov 14, 2012)

Fabiola said:


> They are flavored syrups, you can find them at walmart, and mostly any grocery store in the coffee section...
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PFWNSE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20




How much do you normally use?? Or do you just add to taste? I'm always terrified of adding too much, same with when I'm backsweetening


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 14, 2012)

snowgirl812001 said:


> How much do you normally use?? Or do you just add to taste? I'm always terrified of adding too much, same with when I'm backsweetening



I only have used them in 2 wines, since I am new in this business, what I did I tested in a pint of fermented wine, adding little amounts at the time until I was happy with it, I liked the wine to show the flavor but without overdo it, once it reached the desired point, I just multiplied the amount of syrup for whatever amount of wine you have in the carboy.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 15, 2012)

We sell LOTS of jalapeno wine. It's GOOD. We use raisins to add body. It's great in marinades and bloody mary's.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, SG hit 1.010 this afternoon so racked to carboy


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Nov 29, 2012)

SG .990, racked onto campden/sorbate tonight. Seems to be dropping lots of sediment, smells great, can't wait till its finished


----------



## tucson (Dec 15, 2012)

Mind sharing your receipt? I am going to make 1 gallon of intense jalapeño marinate and was planning on using 20 peppers and a box of raisins for body.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Dec 22, 2012)

Sure, I used a mix of peppers, what I had from my garden

51 jalapenos
10 yellow chili peppers
about 2 handfulls of red bell peppers
3 64 oz apple juice bottles
2 cans frozen apple concentrate
sugar to SG of 1.080 (4lbs + 13 cups haha)
6 campden, 1.5 tannin, 4tsp acid blend, 3 tsp pectic, and water to 6 gallons
3tsp energizer, 1.5 tsp yeast nutrient, and about 2 lbs of raisins I believe (forgot to write down exactly how many I used)

I am planning on adding chocolate to mine. Good luck with yours!


----------



## tucson (Dec 28, 2012)

Here is my first batch, used Jack receipt but I also added 6 yellow Mexican peppers and used Lavin D47 yeast.

Jalapeno Wine

16 large jalapenos (for less heat, use 8 jalapenos)
1 lb golden raisins chopped or minced
2 lbs finely granulated sugar
1 1/2 tsp acid blend
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
Water to one gallon
1 crushed Campden tablet
3/4 tsp yeast nutrient
Pasteur Champagne Yeast
Wearing rubber gloves, wash jalapeno peppers and cut off stems. Slice length-ways and remove seeds for mild heat, leave them in for very hot wine. Place peppers in blender or food chopper with 2 cups water and chop coarsely. Separately, chop or mince raisins. Put raisins in nylon straining bag and, over primary, pour chopped jalapenos in with raisins. Tie bag and leave in primary. Add remaining ingredients except for pectic enzyme and yeast. Stir well to dissolve sugar. Cover primary and set aside 12 hours. Add pectic enzyme, recover and set aside another 12 hours. Add yeast and recover. Stir daily for 7 days. Wearing rubber gloves, squeeze nylon bag. Transfer liquor to secondary and fit airlock. Ferment to absolute dryness (45-60 days). Rack into clean secondary and refit airlock. Rack twice more, 30 days apart. Wait final 30 days and rack into bottles. Can use or drink immediately, but will age if you add 1/8 tsp of tannin to ingredients. [Author's own recipe] back sweeten with white grape concentrate and added 1 tbs of mint extract.

WOW - it hot on the back of the throat but the flavor is great. The apple and mint reall add a nice flavor.


----------



## John Prince (Dec 31, 2012)

I made Mint Apple Jalapeno. People loved it.


----------



## tucson (Dec 31, 2012)

Sp down to 1.066 today. I was going to back sweeten with apple constratrate and now maybe ill add some mint extract also! Hummm


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Jan 2, 2013)

sounds good! i am still waiting for mine to clear, added sparkalloid today to help it along. it's the one on the far right


----------



## tucson (Jan 27, 2013)

Bottled my jalapeño wine today and its hot hot hot, added apple concentrate and some mint.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Jan 28, 2013)

I added some chocolate pieces to mine, now I'm just waiting


----------



## tucson (Jan 28, 2013)

Mine never completely cleared came close so I bottled - really like the mint but too hot for the wife.


----------



## Dend78 (Jan 29, 2013)

so i gotta ask hows the flavor? have you given it a taste?


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Jan 29, 2013)

Dend78 said:


> so i gotta ask hows the flavor? have you given it a taste?



Haha, I've drank some already. Pulled a bit out, sweetened, added chocolate flavor. I love it! Has a good flavor, Has a bit of a bite, but it's good . And only gonna get better. I like them sweet, so I would say it tastes like a chocolate covered pepper.


----------



## Dend78 (Jan 29, 2013)

sounds like a winner to me i may have to give this a shot this year, i think its high time i start my own garden


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's a pic I took after I racked & added fresh chocolate. It was a lot clearer before I did this, but it's ok since it's gonna sit a while longer.


----------



## Dend78 (Jan 30, 2013)

looks good to me im actually looking up pepper seeds right now haha


----------



## Dend78 (Feb 11, 2013)

pepper seeds have been planted now the wait


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Feb 11, 2013)

I gotta do the same. My pepper plants froze twice this year, gonna have to replace them. May have to wait a bit though since it snowed here on sat! I live in AZ!  Crazy weather


----------



## Dend78 (Feb 11, 2013)

wow i didn't think it ever snowed there 

well i have several types planted so we shall see what i end up with


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Feb 11, 2013)

haha! it's snowing right now too! of course, i love it though


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Feb 11, 2013)

i also have a hot pepper basil cooking wine going. change of subject here.... i am doing a orange/grapefruit using the dragon blood recipe. how much acid blend do you think i should use?


----------



## Dend78 (Feb 12, 2013)

ummm im not sure, but I would almost think you wouldnt need to add any acid due to the amount of acid in the lemon juice and grapefruit unless you are omitting lemon juice or something.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am omitting the lemon juice. I've got Deezil helping me with an acid testing kit since my instructions weren't very clear lol.


----------



## Dend78 (Feb 12, 2013)

there ya go, I was wondering im like thats gonna be liquid heart burn if you add any more acid lol  good luck with the kit! I need to get one of those some day


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks! I think I may have it figured out now lol


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Feb 21, 2013)

Here is the basil hot pepper cookin wine. Haven't used it yet, but soon..


----------



## Dend78 (Feb 21, 2013)

nice light color looks like the peach apricot chard i have going


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Feb 21, 2013)

I tasted it. Light flavor, next batch I will def use lots more peppers. Not very spicy either


----------



## Dend78 (Feb 21, 2013)

live and learn, it should still cook stuff up nicely


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yep, I just went with what I thought would be good. But I like hot stuff. Should still be ok. Maybe I'll give this batch to the pansies in my family lol


----------



## Dend78 (Feb 22, 2013)

lmao good idea


----------



## John Prince (Feb 22, 2013)

I made some last year and it was great. I'm making another batch now and it needs more MINT. Could I use mint extract?


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Mar 26, 2013)

John Prince said:


> I made some last year and it was great. I'm making another batch now and it needs more MINT. Could I use mint extract?



Sorry for the late response!! Somehow I missed this. Yes, I have seen that a lot of people use mint extract. I will probably be using it too.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Mar 26, 2013)

So..... I tasted my Chocolate Fire yesterday and it seemed like it needed more chocolate, so I added more for it to sit on. The pepper is still quite powerful but I am hoping it will smooth out. I don't plan on having this one ready till this coming winter. Should I let it bulk age till maybe fall? Or should I go ahead and bottle and then let sit?


----------



## Dend78 (Mar 26, 2013)

when you say powerful do you mean heat or flavor?


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Mar 26, 2013)

Dend78 said:


> when you say powerful do you mean heat or flavor?



I mean heat lol. Has a nice burn the throat affect


----------



## Dend78 (Mar 26, 2013)

haha awesome, did you leave the seeds in them when you fermented? i was thinking when i do mine i would cut them open and keep the seeds out.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Mar 26, 2013)

I actually did half with, half without. But I also used an assortment of peppers. Maybe I should add more apple juice? I may just leave it also lol. It's good when it's cold outside lol


----------



## Dend78 (Mar 27, 2013)

yeah you can add more apple juice, get a gallon and do some testing


----------



## snowgirl812001 (May 25, 2013)

On the left is my chocolate fire. I just bottled it up & will leave it till winter (of course tasting every so often)


----------



## Dend78 (May 28, 2013)

is that the bean wine on the right? thats a cool color

chocolate fire is perfect name for it that color range is awesome on and im sure the burn is pretty good as well nice lookin stuff you got there


----------



## snowgirl812001 (May 30, 2013)

Dend78 said:


> is that the bean wine on the right? thats a cool color
> 
> chocolate fire is perfect name for it that color range is awesome on and im sure the burn is pretty good as well nice lookin stuff you got there



The one on the right is my chocolate peppermint wine  thanks!! And the burn IS quite nice


----------



## Dend78 (May 30, 2013)

ewwww i love the colors i cant wait till my peppers take off ima try a gallon or two


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Jun 3, 2013)

Done & bottled


----------



## Winofarmer (Jun 5, 2013)

Very nice looking wine.... my peppers are just starting to produce cant wait to try a batch of Hot Wine!!!


----------

